# Do zebras make good pets



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I have heard that they are vicious! Ha, like super aggressive. I have a friend who had a Zonkey (zebra donkey) who got their horse pregnant..haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack

Honestly, I'm not a fan of exotic pets period. Zebras have a temperament that is not "pet" friendly.


----------



## christabelle

Nope- lol. I have heard they are downright mean (even compared to other wild animals). I think even the Zorse (zebra horse hybrid) is more than most can handle. They sure are pretty though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares

No...keep in mind that zebras are _not_ domesticated.


----------



## Domino13011

PaintHorseMares said:


> No...keep in mind that zebras are _not_ domesticated.



I know...I just saw a couple on craigslist:lol: and wondered what they were like


----------



## waresbear

Zebras are wild animals. In my opinion, NO wild animal should ever be a pet. I don't care if it was raised in captivity, it's still a wild animal, not domesicated.


----------



## myhorsesonador

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I have heard that they are vicious! Ha, like super aggressive. I have a friend who had a Zonkey (zebra donkey) who got their horse pregnant..haha!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats impossible there sterile meaning they cant reproduce


----------



## ridergirl23

haha i have a feeling it wouldnt be like racing stripes if thats what you're hoping  I've often wondered that too........ can you imagine the looks you would get riding in a show on a ZEBRA!


----------



## Serendipitous




----------



## DraftyAiresMum

myhorsesonador said:


> Thats impossible there sterile meaning they cant reproduce


I was actually wondering about that. lol


----------



## crimson88

I recall reading that zebra's are quite a bit different then horses. They tend to have a "fight or flee" sence of thinking. If they become frightened or startled by a human or other animal, they will either attack or do all they can to run away. This makes them more dangerous around people and pets and harder to contain if you don't have a proper set up. 

Of course it all depends on the zebra. Depending if it's wild caught or born in capivity and handled by humans early in it's life, and other factors can effect how good a zebra will be as a pet. 

A downside to purchasing a zebra though would be the cost. A while back I wanted a zebra (Haha :3) and most untrained zebras were around $5,000...give or take. I have seen trained ones advertised at $25,000 an up. You have to really want one to pay that price.


----------



## Domino13011

ridergirl23 said:


> haha i have a feeling it wouldnt be like racing stripes if thats what you're hoping  I've often wondered that too........ can you imagine the looks you would get riding in a show on a ZEBRA!



I know right?! :rofl:


----------



## Domino13011

crimson88 said:


> I recall reading that zebra's are quite a bit different then horses. They tend to have a "fight or flee" sence of thinking. If they become frightened or startled by a human or other animal, they will either attack or do all they can to run away. This makes them more dangerous around people and pets and harder to contain if you don't have a proper set up.
> 
> Of course it all depends on the zebra. Depending if it's wild caught or born in capivity and handled by humans early in it's life, and other factors can effect how good a zebra will be as a pet.
> 
> A downside to purchasing a zebra though would be the cost. A while back I wanted a zebra (Haha :3) and most untrained zebras were around $5,000...give or take. I have seen trained ones advertised at $25,000 an up. You have to really want one to pay that price.


I know, it's ridiculous. I looked a few breeding facilities up in California and untrained ones were at least $8000 and the trained ones were at least $25,000 :shock:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I'd like to have a few if I ever win the lottery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout

Domino13011 said:


> I was just wondering if they make good pets.. Or are they stubborn, mean, etc...?
> 
> I'm not gonna be getting one, but I can dream right? :lol:


Don't know how they would be as pets, but I remember getting bit by one while driving through a wildlife park. I turned around to take a picture of my daughter with the zebra outside her side of the car, and another one bit me on the arm from my window! Here is her reaction...


----------



## Carleen

Is owning a zebra even legal? If so, where?

It definitely is not here!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Carleen said:


> Is owning a zebra even legal? If so, where?
> 
> It definitely is not here!


Some places in the US I don't know about any where else. There are also different type of Zebra. Here in FL there is one type that you don't need a license to own.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Not sure about owning them but we went to a wildlife park and they had an albino one... I had pictures but they were film. But this is the one:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I have read (no first hand experience) that they are unpredictable to the point of being dangerous. An animal that you will always have to have your guard up when you are around it.


----------



## Carleen

Albino zebra - neat!

I find it very fascinating that it's legal in some parts to own them. I never would have thought. Can you own other wildlife as well? With a permit I'm assuming?

I'm with ilovemyPhillip, if I win the lottery and have tons of cash sitting around and nothing but spare time perhaps I would get one...


----------



## TaMMa89

myhorsesonador said:


> Thats impossible there sterile meaning they cant reproduce


I think that most of them are sterile but there are exceptions also in that rule...


----------



## horseloverd2

Okay I totally want to have some AI shipped over here from this stud:

Zebra Stallions at stud, Zebra Stallions for sale.

A gaited zorse? Hmm... :lol:


----------



## crimson88

ShutUpJoe said:


> Not sure about owning them but we went to a wildlife park and they had an albino one... I had pictures but they were film. But this is the one:


That is soooo cool! First I thought this was a "cremello" zebra and then I was like wait....that ain't possible!


----------



## myhorsesonador

TaMMa89 said:


> I think that most of them are sterile but there are exceptions also in that rule...


I'm pretty sute thats genetically impossible. There DNA is smiler enough to breed together but the foal is basically carrying a mutated gene causing it to be sterile.

Same with mules and Ligers.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

The albino, wow! Very interesting!

There are some folks who live a few miles from me who have a zonkey. I rode him once, he's omg cute but man is he stubborn! Don't think I'd want one, but I do like seeing him in their pasture


----------



## LoveStory10

My friend owns one... He's very sweet, and he's being trained for dressage and some jumping. She found him abandoned by his herd as a foal. 

And in a game reserve there's a herd of very tame, very sweet zebras. But they are not rideable, just because no one wants to take them and train them, we prefer to have them still "wild". 

So zebra's are actually wonderful pets, if trained correctly, but they are not dangerous. They WILL "attack", but only if they are wild and you are posing a general threat to their herd, and it's mostly the mares with young foals or the stallions. The unbred mares or those with older foals don't have a problem... 

This is the "tame" herd I mentioned above. Even though the mare has a very young foal (pictured), you will see that neither her, or the stallion or older foal have a problem with being close to us:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have no person experience with one, nor advice - except I have heard they are dangerous. 

But I would like to add - they are cute.


----------



## Domino13011

LoveStory10 said:


> My friend owns one... He's very sweet, and he's being trained for dressage and some jumping. She found him abandoned by his herd as a foal.
> 
> And in a game reserve there's a herd of very tame, very sweet zebras. But they are not rideable, just because no one wants to take them and train them, we prefer to have them still "wild".
> 
> So zebra's are actually wonderful pets, if trained correctly, but they are not dangerous. They WILL "attack", but only if they are wild and you are posing a general threat to their herd, and it's mostly the mares with young foals or the stallions. The unbred mares or those with older foals don't have a problem...
> 
> This is the "tame" herd I mentioned above. Even though the mare has a very young foal (pictured), you will see that neither her, or the stallion or older foal have a problem with being close to us:
> 
> View attachment 74584
> 
> 
> View attachment 74585
> 
> 
> View attachment 74586
> 
> 
> View attachment 74587


That's awesome!


----------



## ridergirl23

wow lovestory10... after seeing the picture of the foal it looks like ima get me a zebra!!! i doubt they're legal to have in canada though....and they're probably not very good with the cold... lol.


----------



## LoveStory10

ridergirl23 said:


> wow lovestory10... after seeing the picture of the foal it looks like ima get me a zebra!!! i doubt they're legal to have in canada though....and they're probably not very good with the cold... lol.


Lol, I think your right; cold and zebra's don't mix :lol: He's cute isn't he? He was about two or three weeks old there, he's now about 5 months


----------



## TaMMa89

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm pretty sute thats genetically impossible. There DNA is smiler enough to breed together but the foal is basically carrying a mutated gene causing it to be sterile.
> 
> Same with mules and Ligers.


I've gotten that the very greatest part of them are sterile due to the reason that you mentioned but there have been some rare exceptions..? I tried to find more information and found that those hybrids are referred being _very often_ sterile + taking a quick look at Google results, there were at least some cases in which a female mule didn't seem to be sterile. I cannot confirm those sources and reliability of them tho.

Anyways, saying something to the topic itself... Having a zebra as a pet would be interesting experience :wink: though I'm not sure if it's allowed here either. I'm pretty sure that we don't have those animals elsewhere but only in some zoos here.

ETA: very cute and interesting pictures, LoveStory .


----------



## pintophile

Zebras? Meh.

Riding a giraffe? Now that would be cool.


----------



## myhorsesonador

TaMMa89 said:


> I've gotten that the very greatest part of them are sterile due to the reason that you mentioned but there have been some rare exceptions..? I tried to find more information and found that those hybrids are referred being _very often_ sterile + taking a quick look at Google results, there were at least some cases in which a female mule didn't seem to be sterile. I cannot confirm those sources and reliability of them tho.
> 
> Anyways, saying something to the topic itself... Having a zebra as a pet would be interesting experience :wink: though I'm not sure if it's allowed here either. I'm pretty sure that we don't have those animals elsewhere but only in some zoos here.
> 
> ETA: very cute and interesting pictures, LoveStory .


Hmm I don't know then. :/

I do know that Mule mares CAN carry a foal but they can not produce eggs. There is a gypsy farm here in ocala that uses Jenny mules as egg transfer mommas, so there mares can keep being sown/ridden I think it's neat! I'll try to find the link to there site.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Mule Moms

Here it is!


----------



## AKBarbWire

There have been two confirmed cases of mule mares getting pregnant & having foals, one was in Colorado? Anyway, they did DNA the foal because I guess mules are notorious for stealing foals and raising them if they are kept in a big herd. 

So, that is twice in recent history. I would love to see the 3/4 horse, 1/4 zebra though.

That baby zebra is just precious!


----------



## christabelle

If mules do succeed in getting pregnant, then it is with an egg that is entirely horse, or entirely donkey (sometimes the animals retain "pure" reproductive tracts of horse or donkey) that is the only way they are fertile. There has never been 3/4 or 1/4 mule.


----------



## AKBarbWire

Nope, mule baby, here is a link to the article.


Befuddling Birth: The Case of the Mule's Foal : NPR


----------



## Sunny

pintophile said:


> Zebras? Meh.
> 
> Riding a giraffe? Now that would be cool.


Have you seen the Youtube video with the person being bucked off a giraffe? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Domino13011

Sunny said:


> Have you seen the Youtube video with the person being bucked off a giraffe? :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have:rofl:..That's a long fall..


----------



## christabelle

The baby can still be a mule (a jack impregnated a horse egg in a mule mom). The article is rather vauge on would be fathers.


----------



## Sunny

Ah ha!


----------



## christabelle

Mule's foal fools genetics - The Denver Post

Same case, more in depth...


----------



## AKBarbWire

A later article with more research

Odd animal proves laws of genetics not foalproof - The Denver Post


----------



## pintophile

Sunny said:


> Ah ha!
> 
> Tall Fall - YouTube


:lol: You could totally tell when the giraffe had decided that was enough and was going for the buck. 

I'm guessing people haven't had much success in training giraffes to be rode, then?


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Zebras are cool animals and would be interesting to have. There almost a horse there in the same family.


----------



## WickedNag

My best friend's son, who is also my farrier owns a zebra he trained. Hope this link works. Was a news station that was there for a show he put on for my daycare kids.
Zebra Performs Various Tricks - KELOLAND.com | Sioux Falls News & Weather, South Dakota News & Weather, Minnesota and Iowa News


----------



## Domino13011

That's amazing!


----------



## sierrams1123

waresbear said:


> Zebras are wild animals. In my opinion, NO wild animal should ever be a pet. I don't care if it was raised in captivity, it's still a wild animal, not domesicated.


 

sorry I had to comment on this one........although I do agree that some animals should not be "PETS" I have to disagree about the whole "wild animal" thing.

You do have to remember horses were WILD once and some still run wild so your comment "NO wild animal should ever be a pet" is kinda silly coming from a horse person.

I also know of a girl that I have meet and run against at some barrel races that has a pet Zebra and a pet Monkey. Both that are very friendly, they even take family pictures at the beach with the monkey in them, and the zebra's name is Ziggy.

While I will say some animals are better left in the wild and not messed with I do have to disagree that all WILD anaimals should not be pets, because if no one ever braved a wild horse I would not be the proud owner of my mare today.


----------



## ridergirl23

wow.... i definitely want to ride a giraffe!!!!!!


----------

